

Google ads link to viruses - tpatke
http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=0x800703e9&rls=com.microsoft:en-gb&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1&rlz=1I7ADRA_en&redir_esc=&ei=Lq3UTsXtG4XVsgaqvbidDg

======
mooism2
Can you do a proper blog post on this, with screengrabs, and then post that?

The results page I'm getting has one ad, but no "McAfee Secure" link (top
right or anywhere else).

